# Sedalin:  best way to administer?



## lauren_mx (12 January 2011)

Hi,
I was given sedalin for my nervous pony, whi I have had coming up to two months now, as he gets very stressed with the farrier and vets, etc.  He was a rescue case so we have an incline he might have been beaten as a youngster.  However, he is in need of having his teeth done, and was told by the owner that he used to be given acp.  
   So I am going to try him on the sedalin for the dentist, however, I am unsure which is the best way to administer, though I have heard under the tongue is the best way for it to be absorbed?
   My vet told me to give the full tube dose and wait around and hour or two?  Does anyone have any experience on how long it normally takes to kick in on a fairly relaxed pony?

Thanks!!!


----------



## hayinamanger (12 January 2011)

Eeeekk  Am I correct in reading that you understand your vet want you to give a whole tube of Sedalin to a pony?

I would check that with the vet as that's a massive dose, it's enough to poleaxe a Shire.

Read the data sheet in the box and it will give you a recommended dose for the size pony and level of sedation required.

Keep the pony quiet, administer on an empty stomach, get it on the back of the tongue and hold the pony's head up until it is swallowed.

It usually takes a while to take effect and lasts a couple of hours at least.


----------



## dancebaben (12 January 2011)

^^ Agree with the amount query as i didn't have to give a whole tube to our 16.2 WB!!!!

I did find it was great to start with but didn't have a huge effect on her once the scary thing occurred. We needed it for loading and it did diddly squat once she saw the lorry whereas she'd been nearly on the floor in the stable. Who knows. ACP is great stuff but i believe that works by accumilation (may be very wrong here however!) so if that were to be the choice it'd need to be started possibly the evening before.


----------



## K27 (12 January 2011)

I'd give the your Vets a call, just to double check- they will know your pony and how much is needed. 

Sedalin is supposed to be administered in to the cheek pouches as it's absorbed quicker there- I know when I've done that its always worked fairly quickly.

http://www.vetoquinol.co.uk/OurProducts/Datasheet/datasheet_sedalingel_v3.pdf


----------



## cobwithattitude (12 January 2011)

i give mine 3mls (as dierected by vet - 16.00 warmblood), in an apple - cut apple in half first.  40 mins before effect required.  But as mentioned above, have found that if horse considers event to be very scary, then effect is minimal!


----------



## Booboos (12 January 2011)

ACP and sedaline have the same active ingredient, acepromazine. Vets tend to prefer giving out sedaline which is (I think) specifically licensed for horses.

I also give it in the cheek and try to rub it on the gums.

The dose you mention is quite a lot for a pony. Exceding the dose stated usually results in more prolonged sedation (you won't get a deeper sedation than the maximum dose) but there can be overdose complications so best to double check with your vet. Sedaline has varying effects on horses, if the horse is excited when you administer it, then it tends not to work and if the horse is very worried about the procedure later on it can snap out of the sedation very easily so do be careful especially when doing teeth with the gag. Personally I prefer to use IV sedation (vet administered) for horses that are scared of the vet because half a tonne of animal throwing itself around the stable with a heavy metal gag in its mouth is really scary!


----------



## abbieandfiona (12 January 2011)

I use a whole tube on mine shes a 14.2 pony and add it inside apple however it still at that amount has minimal effect on her.


----------



## SophieLouBee (12 January 2011)

Vet has probably advised whole tube as pony is considered an extreme case?

Although I would still check.

My 16.2 shire cross has 3ml and that can practically knock him out.

The 11.2 pony has half a tube and is still on the end of the rope. 

It does differ from horse to horse, especially ones that insist on fighting it.


----------



## Gilbey (12 January 2011)

Totally agree that a whole tube is way too much for a pony! I have a 16.2hh shire x and a tube lasts me 3 farrier trips. I just pop it on his tongue when the farrier arrives and by the time he has done two horses my lad is quiet. They don't fall asleep or go dopey but it takes the stress out of it all. As mine has stringhalt, it really helps this. Please check with your vet again.


----------



## lauren_mx (12 January 2011)

I will definitely check with my vet again as he is only 14.2, however this is what he told me when he checked him over, to use half to a whole tube!  But I will definitely phone up to verify 

Thanks for the tips, I hope it will keep him calm enough to have his teeth done! Fingers crossed.


----------



## glenruby (12 January 2011)

For the record - Shires are much much more affected by sedatives than ponies or hotblooded horses. So its not surprising that a Shire or Shire x requires less than a pony. I assume your vet knows/has seen yuor pony? I have given a full tube to a 13hh pony with a pathological fear of the vet - you would never have guessed he had any! No need to admin under the tongue, just in the mouth as you would a wormer.

Nevertheless, I would double check with your vet that the dose is correct. I would be more likely to start off with 2 notches and increase if necessary.


----------



## Nari (12 January 2011)

My vet told me that overdosing won't increase the sedation but it will make blood pressure drop & that isn't good. I also agree with those that say it's unlikely to have enough effect on a really scared horse so if at all possible I'd get a vet out for an IV sedation. If that isn't an option would your dentist try to do as much work as possible without a gag? Some find that far less traumatic, plus if they do start to panic they don't have a mouthful of metal to hurt you or themselves with.


----------



## Rose Folly (13 January 2011)

My mare's on Sedalin at the moment as she came down with acute laminitis just after Christmas. I was giving it to her in her cheek but my veterinary nurse friend recommended putting it in her feed. I've been doing this, and it seems to work much better that way. She's gently nodding 30 minutes after having it. (She's a buxom 15.3 cob, and has 2 divisions twice a day, so a whole tube at once does sound a lot - double check with your vet).


----------



## loopylucifer (13 January 2011)

sedlin is normaly given like a wormer although with horses that are not good to worm i have made holes in apples/carrots or mixed with redi grass or something else tastie. 
Dose depends on pony. I have more on several occations needed hole tube on ponies yet on others 2 or 3 notches are enough to have an effect. normaly after 40 min would like the horse to be looking relaxed but it depends on what else is going on as will be more effective quicker if yard is quiet. ask you vet if you are unsure of dose.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (13 January 2011)

I gave my horse 2 measures to turn him out after the snow, he was like he hadn't had any, next time I gave him 4 and that worked.  he is 32 btw but thinks he's 3, I waited about 45 mins for it to work, given on an empty stomach

I think this pony is an extreme case, but if you're not sure defo check it with the vet. 

I found ACP pills worked quicker and were stronger, I gave him 2 and it zonked him, if I could get those I think I'd go with them and give in a piece of apple


----------

